# Work nominated visa



## prepyou1961 (Aug 3, 2012)

i am confused. I have been given a Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186). I would like to go to UNI in Wolongong .. if I apply and my Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) is cancelled at what point might I be considereda domestic student and pay Domestic student fees?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

prepyou1961 said:


> i am confused. I have been given a Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186). I would like to go to UNI in Wolongong .. if I apply and my Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) is cancelled at what point might I be considereda domestic student and pay Domestic student fees?


Visa 186 conditions:

This visa allows you and your accompanying family members to:

live and work permanently in Australia
study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
access certain social security payments
apply for Australian citizenship (subject to residency criteria)
sponsor other people for permanent residence
travel in and out of Australia for five years.

So you can work, study and stay in Australia for 5 years after the nomination.
There seems to be a requirement from the nominating corporation to support you for that time.....but this seem to get back to a 457 visa.

If it is a big company that has done these 186 visas previously then they will satisfy the "audited financial support requirement" as part of the visa 186.
Details are on the website:
Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------

